# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Auckland Pistol Club

## Macca

So the auckland pistol club has been out of action since the 3rd of may due to breech of  their resource consent. Due to this I haven't been able to start an application or join in on a tour to see the place. The website has not been updated and their Facebook page isn't replying either, so I'm in the dark here because I have no contacts in the club and I can't seem to get a hold of any committee members aside from one email to which I replied and haven't heard back.

Is anyone here a member that can give me some information? Or am I better off joining the waiuku club (I'm based in papakura) because I need to start my 6 month probation ASAP so I complete it before my (hopeful) start date in the NZDF if all goes to plan.

Regards
Macca

----------


## Steve123

Join Waiuku, You can shoot rifles there As well

----------


## Simon

Or come down to Hamilton.
Shoot seven days a week, pistol, rifle & shotgun.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

hey Macca

not to detract from Steve123 and Simon's splendid recommendations, there's Howick Pistol Club thirty minutes north of you.

have you tried the phone numbers on the APC Committee page?

i heard — though this is probably third hand — that the committee are still negotiating with the council.

----------


## Macca

> hey Macca
> 
> not to detract from Steve123 and Simon's splendid recommendations, there's Howick Pistol Club thirty minutes north of you.
> 
> have you tried the phone numbers on the APC Committee page?
> 
> i heard — though this is probably third hand — that the committee are still negotiating with the council.


I tried 2 different committee numbers to no avail but I will look into the howick club also.

----------


## wheels

Macca,

Depending on which service you join you may be in luck. The RNZN have their own pistol club in which membership and training is free for all regular force members. It is fully affiliated with pistol NZ. They shoot most weekends I believe and you can shoot most comps including 3 gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krameranzac

PM Sent.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

they've reopened: Auckland Pistol Club

----------


## Beaker

So what are the restrictions??

----------


## MaW

I dont speak for them, so this is just what I know or have read.

   A siren has been installed and when it starts it signals 5 minutes shooting, then at 5 minutes it goes again to signal cease fire.   You can finish a stage or string of shots at that siren if it wont go more than a minute.    Following 10 minutes the siren will go again to allow another 5 minutes shooting.   So on and so on..

   I was surprised that it was not as bad as I was expecting.   We ran later but not as late as I had thought.   It really makes you get scoring and patching done in a timely manner and a lot of time was gained then.   Talking social for 10 minute breaks was fine as well.

   We were told these restrictions should ease off but that it is a safe way to start so that we dont get any more complaints.

----------


## Towely

5Mins shooting followed by a 10min break? Goodbye level 3 matches. It would take an age for a squad of  12 to get through a medium course of fire let alone a long stage. Fucking bureaucrats  :Sick:

----------


## petronious_arbiter

> … Fucking bureaucrats


i would suggest urban sprawl.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I assume a new site is currently being looked for?

----------


## Kscott

Realistically probably not. Urban sprawl now means people are buying land and building houses in an area that was once a dead end road with an old quarry with trees and farmland everywhere. Perhaps the best new location would be in an industrial zone, which would get away from noise consents problem, but the high cost of land in Auckland would make that impossible to happen tbh. 

Got to remember 1 in every 4 New Zealanders live in Auckland and that number is only going to increase. By comparison, Hamilton and Wellington combined roughly has 1 in 12. It's easier to drive for 90 minutes to get to Hamilton to shoot, or an hour to get to Waiuku.

----------


## Simon

Maybe you should just run the siren all the time and forget about the shooting.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

> It's easier to drive for 90 minutes to get to Hamilton to shoot, or an hour to get to Waiuku.


or there's Howick that's 30mins east of central Auckland.

or Warkworth and/or Dome Valley an hour north.

----------


## marky123

How loud is the siren????!!!!

----------


## Kscott

> or there's Howick that's 30mins east of central Auckland.
> 
> or Warkworth and/or Dome Valley an hour north.


Howick is limited for indoor use, no 32 round stages for IPSC. Warkworth has a waiting list of over 20+. Dome Valley I didn't know about  :Thumbsup: 

Plus there's possibly another range opening up at Makarau in June 2017, fingers crossed.

----------


## Simon

> How loud is the siren????!!!!


Hopefully louder than the gunfire else you might not hear it.

----------


## MaW

On the far range I didnt hear it, the other pistols shooting gave us a hint.  The other ranges are OK but as it's going on the hour, every quarter hour etc you have everyone on the line ready just before it goes and hope you can get at least 3 people through a stage.

----------


## Mufasa

> 5Mins shooting followed by a 10min break? Goodbye level 3 matches. It would take an age for a squad of  12 to get through a medium course of fire let alone a long stage. Fucking bureaucrats


The ratio of breaks to shooting will ease up, it is just being very cautious as final plans couldn't at the time of re-opening  be assigned. The real killer for level three matches is the restriction on the ISSF range to .22 and .32 (?).

----------


## Kscott

NZ Herald editorial today.
Editorial: Sometimes, council ought not to listen - Opinion - NZ Herald News




> The council's resource consents compliance manager, Steve Pearce, has told the Herald "We are currently working with both the property owner and the club."
> 
> He should be telling the new resident in plain language the pistol club has prior rights. Its bursts of gunfire on Wednesday afternoons and weekends are a nuisance newcomers to the district should have been aware of, and knew they would have to live with it, much like residents who buy into an area under an airport flight path. Every time councils listen to complaints like this one, they do a rank injustice to those who were there before.

----------

